
Show HN: Hash Heroes – A daring Ethereum lottery game - marcusmolchany
https://hashheroes.com
======
marcusmolchany
Hi everyone, we’re two software developers who have been really excited by the
potential of the blockchain. We’ve seen a lot of ICO’s and media attention in
the crypto space, but we haven’t seen many accessible decentralized apps out
on the market. We wanted to build a great first experience for people to use
an Ethereum-based app, and we wanted it to be fun. Instead of hyping up an
ICO, we built this game where anyone can win big. We hope you have fun playing
it, and please let us know if you have any feedback.

One component used in our game is the hash-heroes icon generator, which is
available on npm ([https://www.npmjs.com/package/hash-
heroes](https://www.npmjs.com/package/hash-heroes)) and GitHub
([https://khakiprojects.github.io/hash-
heroes/](https://khakiprojects.github.io/hash-heroes/)). Any developers out
there who want to generate cool icons based on Ethereum addresses should check
it out and let us know what you think!

The Solidity contract code is available on etherscan
([https://etherscan.io/address/0x103992432927f7ed1a5b3dc0e3418...](https://etherscan.io/address/0x103992432927f7ed1a5b3dc0e34186f80b16d93c#code))

------
nickgubbins
This is a neat idea, clever integration with metamask too. Quick question, I
hadn't used metamask before - is it legit?

~~~
streulpita
Yeah, I think MetaMask is definitely the smoothest way to integrate any kind
of Ethereum apps at the moment. I use it as a temporary wallet just for when I
need to use dapps like this. Just send in a small amount and use it for
whatever you need to do.

I guess it could be used as a serious wallet though. They give you a recovery
seed so even if your computer was destroyed, you could get the backup. The
only concern would be if someone got your laptop and cracked your passcode,
they would have access to your funds.

